# مهندس ميكاترونيك و كهرباء المبانى



## 1-محمد (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*مهندس ميكاترونيكس و يعمل مهندس كهرباء فى شركة مقاولات اى مواقع البناء (ولا اجد اى ربط بين الدراسة و الشغل) - ولكن لا يوجد عمل غيره امامى - هل مجال المقاولات يستحق ترك التخصص من اجله ؟ (ماذا افعل :4::4 . *​


----------



## adison2000 (29 نوفمبر 2013)

مرحباً بك ..
ليس ضرورياً أن تترك تخصصك كمهندس ميكاترونكس لتتفرغ لعملك الحالي كمهندس كهرباء مباني , يمكنك ممارسة عملك الحالي وفي أوقات فراغك يمكنك إستذكار ما تعلمته في تخصصك الأصلي وأن تطبقه وقتما سنحت لك الفرصه لذلك , كما يمكنك أيضاً متابعة كل ما تجده من مواد أو محاضرات أو ندوات متعلقه بالميكاترونكس ..
إرتض بما قسمه الله لك وإسع لتجد عملاً آخر في المجال الذي درسته إن كنت راغباً في ذلك ..

موفق إن شاء الله ..


----------



## قواطع (6 ديسمبر 2013)

في كهرباء المباني ستعتمد أكثر على المهارات الإدارية [FONT=Tahoma, Sans Serif, Arial](إدارة الوقت و التكلفة و مجال العمل و المشتريات و الموراد البشرية الى أخره) وهو ما ستجده في قسم ادارة المشاريع بالمنتدى.

[/FONT]


----------



## 1-محمد (15 فبراير 2014)

adison2000 قال:


> مرحباً بك ..
> ليس ضرورياً أن تترك تخصصك كمهندس ميكاترونكس لتتفرغ لعملك الحالي كمهندس كهرباء مباني , يمكنك ممارسة عملك الحالي وفي أوقات فراغك يمكنك إستذكار ما تعلمته في تخصصك الأصلي وأن تطبقه وقتما سنحت لك الفرصه لذلك , كما يمكنك أيضاً متابعة كل ما تجده من مواد أو محاضرات أو ندوات متعلقه بالميكاترونكس ..
> إرتض بما قسمه الله لك وإسع لتجد عملاً آخر في المجال الذي درسته إن كنت راغباً في ذلك ..
> 
> موفق إن شاء الله ..






شكرا لكم جزيلا على مروركم وانا بالفعل احاول ان اقرا فى مجالى اكثر الان


----------

